# Sizeing timber for structure



## OLD (18 Jan 2008)

I am planning to extent the workshop and have to use a flat roof that needs to span 3meters . I have found tables to calculate timber size on the net but i would like to investigate the engineered 'I' beams that are frequently used in new build i understand they are very strong but i cannot find any info on size required installation instructions etc can any one help please.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jan 2008)

Hi

I am not sure but the way I understand it is that you order the “I beam’s” to suite like when you order preformed roof trusses. I have been also looking but I must admit very lazily. And at one time I was thinking if I could make them my self once I knew the size that is ? 

Some time next week I may just pop into Arnold Lever and se what I can find out.

http://www.rowan-timber.co.uk/i-joists/welcome.aspx

http://www.ribaproductselector.com/Dire ... 0004%20067 

http://www.trada.co.uk/dir/products/D66 ... 88/Ijoists

http://www.buildingdesign.co.uk/facil-g ... ave-brown/ 

http://www.timberframe.co.uk/i-joists.html 

http://www.laver.co.uk/location.asp


----------



## plug (9 Mar 2008)

Hello 

Try this web site www.JJI joists.co.uk,
I used their tables to make my own joists for a 6.2 metre span.


----------



## Adam (9 Mar 2008)

Bespoke":148etqf7 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not sure but the way I understand it is that you order the “I beam’s” to suite like when you order preformed roof trusses. I have been also looking but I must admit very lazily. And at one time I was thinking if I could make them my self once I knew the size that is ?
> 
> ...



Links


----------



## Adam (9 Mar 2008)

plug":3uibiwg3 said:


> Hello
> 
> Try this web site www.JJI joists.co.uk,
> I used their tables to make my own joists for a 6.2 metre span.



links


----------



## Baldy (10 Mar 2008)

hi guys
Having recently built a house using timber I joists I can say they are a great product. In order to find out sizes simply jot down a quick drawing of your proposed extension and send it to your chosen supplier they will do the rest...As to making them yourself I say... Good luck!


----------

